# What's Your Favorite Western?



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

I personally like The Good, The Bad and the Ugly. And the Magnificent Seven, those are my top 2 Westerns.

What about you?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The Outlaw Josie Wales
The Good the Bad and the Ugly
The Cowboys


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the outlaw j.w's


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Not in order:
Unforgiven
Shane
High Noon
True Grit (thats bold talk from a one-eyed fat man)
Jeremiah Johnson (can you skin grizz? I can skin anything. Then skin this one and I'll get you another)


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

A couple comical ones I enjoy:
They Call Me Trinity
Trinity is Still My Name
Blazing Saddles


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

QUIGLY DOWN UNDER!
Silverado!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Pato said:


> QUIGLY DOWN UNDER!
> Silverado!


Ya, that and Jeremiah Johnson are my top two. Although the traditional cowboy type westerns were awfully good too. I waited for Saturday night to see Gunsmoke, and it got even better with Festus. James Arnes was really good in How The West Was Won tv mini series.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Does Tombstone and 3:10 to Yuma classify as westerns? If not, I'll wait 30 years until they are, and then asnwer your question.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

2 mules for sister sara
High plains drifter
McClintock


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Not in order:
> Unforgiven
> Shane
> High Noon
> ...


 :withstupid:

As far as newer ones, I really like Wyatt Earp, 3:10 to yuma was pretty dang good as well. Open range was a good flick too.

Blazing saddles gets the LMAO vote.

Now I want to go watch these..


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Outlaw Jossie Wales
Dances with Wolves
Anything with John Wayne


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ok ok ok, Dances with Wolves for sure. The Wild Bunch. Talk about a shoot em up. Australian westerns-The Man from Snowy River.

Anybody remeber the 2 for 1s Saturday mornings back in the 50s? Same guy, same girl, same bad guy, same cattle stampede, they just moved the bushes around in each movie.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Young Guns (1 & 2)
The Mountainmen (Charlton Heston & Brian Keith)
Jeremiah Johnson 
Most of John Waynes westerns were pretty good.
3:10 to Yuma
J.W. Coop (rodeo movie)
Josey Wales
The Cowboys
The Shootist


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Rifleman
She Wore a Yellow Ribbon
most Clint Eastwood and John Wayne flicks

For new ones:
Open Range
Dances with Wolves (even though a cormorant sounds like a goose and a Mule Deer bugles like and Elk)

Just throwin this out there for a wildcard: Broke Back Mountain  :shake: :shake: :shake:

I'm glad I heard about what it was before even thinking about spending money on it...It is my goal for life never to watch that movie!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid

Magnificent Seven

Now if your talking TV shows.....Rawhide,Wagon Train, Gunsmoke,Paladin,Fury,Roy Rogers,Cisco Kid.....great Saturday morning fair as Dick says.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> (even though a cormorant sounds like a goose and a Mule Deer bugles like and Elk)


And I got crap from friends for noticing.  Did you see the glint of the steel grain bin in the distance in one shot? I'm surprised they can get open scenery shots like that anymore.

My friends also complain when I notice silencers on revolvers in movies.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Broken Trail
Silverado
Unforgiven
All Trinity movies


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am from the younger generation...but here are mine!

Jeremiah Johnson & Blazing Saddles


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bustem36 said:


> Just throwin this out there for a wildcard: Broke Back Mountain  :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Top 2:
The Outlaw Josey Wales
Jeremiah Johnson

The rest:
A Fist Full of Dollars
For a Few Dollars More
Hang em High
High Plains Drifter
Pale Rider
The Unforgiven
Tombstone
Wyatt Erp
Dances with Wolves
Silverado
3:10 to Yuma

Favorite Series:
Deadwood (HBO)


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bgunit68 said:


> Favorite Series:
> Deadwood (HBO)


I totally forgot about Deadwood....Probably one of the best if not the best series to ever be on T.V. Right with Band of Brothers


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

True grit and Tombstone


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

The Outlaw Josie Wales
The Cowboys
True Grit
gotta love em


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Top would be Jerimiah Johnson......but does that one really qualify as a western??


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

the cowboys and McClintock :sniper:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> 
> Magnificent Seven
> 
> Now if your talking TV shows.....Rawhide,Wagon Train, Gunsmoke,Paladin,Fury,Roy Rogers,Cisco Kid.....great Saturday morning fair as Dick says.


Paladin should be "Have Gun Will Travel"


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Movie - *Jeremiah Johnson*

TV - Tossup between *Maverick* and *Bonanza*


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Top would be Jerimiah Johnson......but does that one really qualify as a western??


Are you kidding? Horses, Hawkins, Revenge!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's cool to see a lot of fans of "The Cowboys". I grew up with that movie.

Tombstone is awesome. HBO puts together some good stuff.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I can't believe no one has mentioned *Young Guns!*

Other than that, anything Eastwood ever did, Tombstone of course, and I'm really happy with the quality of the new westerns. 3:10 to Yuma, Appaloosa, Open Range, were all fantastic IMO.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)




----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My favorites in this order:

The Good The Bad and The Ugly
Once Upon A Time in the West
For A Few Dollars More (I love when Lee Van Cleef lights the match on that hunchbacks face or hump!)
A Fistfull of Dollars
The Quick and The Dead
Unforgiven

_I CANNOT believe none of you mentioned "Once Upon A Time in the West". It's another Sergio Leone film. You gotta see it!_


----------



## arrowslinger (Dec 30, 2008)

Lonesome Dove


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

arrowslinger said:


> Lonesome Dove


Crap, I forgot all about that one. It would definitely be towards the top.

Fallguy, I think my favorite part in Eastwoods westerns is when he wants those guys sitting on the fence to apologize to his mule. "Don't bother me none, but my mule she don't like it". Lonesome Dove had some great scenes too. Darn if I can remember names, but I liked the surly bartender getting his face bounced off the bar. I guess I like guys to don't tolerate bad manners.  I think that was mentioned too.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Lonesome Dove
Legends Of The Fall
High Noon


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

arrowslinger said:


> Lonesome Dove


Man's gotta have one leg to kick a pig!! 

Pergutory..pretty good.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There are so many. But I could watch Chisholm and McClintock over and over again. I really liked The Magnificent Seven too. How about that scene where the knife thrower faces the gunfighter.....and wins! All the newer ones with Selleck, Duvall, the Carradines.......I watch every Western I can. They might be mindless and devoid of CGI, but they suit me just fine!

No, I'm not a cowboy.....I just like the hat.

Burl


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I like all the old Wayne/John Huston movies.....

Fort Apache

Stagecoach

She wore a Yellow Ribbon

Searchers

The Commancheros

Red River


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Then there's the REAL old westerns with Hopalong Cassidy,Audie Murphy,Gary Cooper,Gene Autry,The Lone Ranger,Zorro,Roy Rogers.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Number 1 choice 
8 Seconds
(not sure if its truelly a western or not)
Last of the Dogmen with Tom Berenger
The Cowboys
_("I regret trifling with married women. I'm thoroughly ashamed at cheating at cards. I deplore my occasional departures from the truth. Forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenness, my Sunday sloth. Above all, forgive me for the men I've killed in anger.......and those I am about to.")_


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow quite the variety of tastes. I am surprised to see that The Good The Bad And The Ugly is not on the top of everybody's list. After I watched it I went out and bought a horse.

Anything that Sergio Leone dose it good also.

Ever see those Duck Commander video's? Fist Full of Ducks? That is the best, he makes his video's in a western theme.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

you gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

Mighta missed it but didn't see Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid, on anyones list.
Kris Kristopherson and James Coburn- keep the change Bob. Ranks right up there with "he should have armed himself" and "Im your huckleberry."


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

others that havent been mentioned
Big Jake
Rio Lobo
Rio Bravo
Mavrick, the movie

3:10 to Yuma uke: the best western since Unforgiven? I dont think so, everything but the ending was so predictable

the best western since Unfrogiven? Open Range


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Lonesome Dove (for me, the best to date)
Tombstone ("Say when?" One of the best short versed lines not to suberseed Clint Eastwood's or John Wayne's scripts)
Last of the Dogmen (Awesome and down to earth)
Deadwood (Real)
Unforgiven (showed real true grit)
Young Guns (Awesome)
Big Jake (first western I watched on "the" big screen)
Wyatt Earp (real to life, not made for movie nominations)
Anything with John Wayne or Clint Eastwood..... Trinity's are also classics.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, memory is slipping for names, who is the old fellow from Open Range? Anyway, in the recent western, can't remeber the title, he and his nephew are driving a herd of horses from Oregon to Wyoming and they pick the Chinese girls that were sold. Cannot for the life of me remember the title but that was one good western. Have watched it several times and always better with each viewing. Wasn't there a character named Smallpox Bob? Shot him, shot his horse.

"Broken Trail" Gotta credit google:
http://www.google.com/search?q="Broken+Trail"&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think 8 seconds would be truely a western but it is a cowboy movie and a damn good one mite i say, also cowboy way about the two guys who go to new york city to get thier friends duaghter, my best part is when the catch the hispanic guy and they take his pants off and a baby calf comes out to get some milk, haha


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Robert Duvall is the old guy in Open Range

cant belive I forgot:
Hildago 
Winterhawk, filmed right out my back door in NW MT


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

"Far and away" and "Son of the the Morning Star" were filmed in Montana. The later at my alma mater while I was there.

What is the one where the army decides to kill off all the cavalry horses after wwI so a couple guys try to trail them to the canadian border?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KRAKMT said:


> What is the one where the army decides to kill off all the cavalry horses after wwI so a couple guys try to trail them to the canadian border?


IN PURSUIT OF HONOR


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Forgot Little Big Man.....I love Chief Dan George in that movie. 

Also as Fallguy says...... Once Upon A Time In the West. One of the few where Henry Fonda is the villian.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Once Upon A Time In the West- Charles Bronson, great harmonica player!
Usually in other westerns the good guy doesn't get shot 5 minutes into the film


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

The Cowboys (always imagined myself doing that when I was about the same age as the kids in the movie)

My son is named Jake partly because of BIG JAKE. (And now *you* understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all... your fault, my fault, nobody's fault... it won't matter - I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what else happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off. )

Lonesome Dove


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Silverado has a bunch of classic lines.

Not sure about John Wayne, but his character Rooster Cogburn was pretty good


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

"A coward dies many deaths the brave only one"
Thats a good one from Guns of the Magnificent Seven


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Also as Fallguy says...... Once Upon A Time In the West. One of the few where Henry Fonda is the villian.


Another great thing about that movie...the first 16 minutes or so where there is NOT ONE word said. Just the three guys waiting at the train station. Beautiful filmography! Pretty rare that a film maker could pull off that many minutes of NOTHING...and keep people interested.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Also as Fallguy says...... Once Upon A Time In the West. One of the few where Henry Fonda is the villian.
> ...


Very True. How about that one guys sawed off lever action rife that looks like a lever action pistol, quite the odd contraption.


----------

